# baselayout-2   emerge system

## Gentoo-kid

HAllo, ich habe mir am 1. Mai ein neues stage 3 archiv runtergeladen, und bin grade drann, baselayout-2 zu installieren:

Also package.mask und package.keywords bearbeitet, alles von Knoppix aus, mit chroot.

Bisher sind ausser dem stage-3-archiv nur   gentoolkit, portage-utils, eix   drauf, 

das letzte  "emerge --sync"   war heute

Ein  " emerge -pv system  "   bringt mir 188 Pakete, von denen 137 neu instelliert, eines upgergadet werden.

Ein  " emerge -upv system "  kommt auf 137 Pakete, wieder nur 1 upgrade

Das kommt mir komisch vor.Kann das sein?

Danke.

----------

## Hollowman

Du solltes schon mal ein bisschen mehr posten. Zeig doch mal was er emergen will.

Sebastian

----------

## Gentoo-kid

```

Knoppix / # emerge -apv system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  416 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100122  563 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1  USE="-static" 822 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.10-r1  USE="nls" 930 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static" 198 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.20  133 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-8a  951 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23  343 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11  443 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,665 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4  961 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720  12,056 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12  USE="-examples" 751 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1  3,780 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35  USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 2,100 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3  USE="nls -lzma" 249 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1  USE="nls pcre" 707 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/gzip-1.4  USE="nls -pic -static" 887 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15  USE="nls" 1,289 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.3  USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,942 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1  USE="nls -static" 195 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6  USE="nls" 1,818 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.20  USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-5.03  USE="python" 602 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 1,125 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.12  USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn -ntlm -static" 1,572 kB

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2  USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.43-r2  527 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.2-r1  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig" 1,387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7  USE="nls -common-lisp" 395 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36  USE="perl python -R -chicken -clisp -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,498 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.16  USE="-emacs" 277 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1  225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.10  377 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.36  143 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.71  111 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17  206 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Package-Constants-0.02  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021  141 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021  209 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.21  28 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.22  USE="-sasl" 67 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.08  17 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.2  USE="acl nls -static" 862 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.1  USE="nls -static" 1,434 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr" 761 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.24  USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,079 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20071127  USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1  USE="nls" 84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5  1,122 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 907 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1  137 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.21  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1  USE="-lapack -test" 1,950 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.28.0  USE="-debug -doc" 699 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.71  482 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.33  USE="-idn" 66 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/digest-base-1.16  9 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.12  39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.09  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39  45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.09  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.39  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  14 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54  51 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12  USE="-kerberos" 50 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [1.12.13] USE="-build (-bootstrap%) (-static%) (-unicode%*)" 23 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5  USE="-old-linux" 208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake -pch" 156,838 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.34.0201  257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.34.0201  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.26.03  28 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.26.03  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Error-0.17.016  USE="-test" 21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.03  40 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.03  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65  USE="-emacs" 1,302 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  1,042 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b  USE="-test -vanilla" 722 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2  USE="cracklib nls pam -audit (-selinux) -skey" 1,658 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.6.1  61 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples -libffi -test" 651 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26  USE="crypt python -debug" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.16  157 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1  70 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5  USE="-debug" 139 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.4  103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0  137 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11  65 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6  91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0  52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1  88 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0  56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.3  83 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3  83 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.1  108 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.17.2  USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2" 391 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 251 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6  USE="ipv6 -debug" 273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1  90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.5  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 326 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.3  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug -doc -test" 2,116 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6  USE="-debug -test" 287 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 312 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.12  USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 1,419 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.5  USE="-debug" 256 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.4  USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.10  USE="-debug" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.3  USE="-debug" 343 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.1  USE="-debug -doc" 244 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 419 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0  USE="-doc" 1,513 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.14  USE="-debug" 283 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz" 6,491 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1  USE="X -debug -doc -test" 1,485 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8  USE="svg -doc -examples" 465 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3 [1.11.1] 748 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="lcms" 1,068 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2  USE="crypt nls perl unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,440 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="ipv6 uuid -debug" 257 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9  USE="nls" 4,349 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 524 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5  USE="ipv6 -debug" 316 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 1,635 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug" 117 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 111 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1  USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,511 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-149  USE="devfs-compat -extras (-selinux) -test" 535 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal perl ssl tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd -syslog" 5,346 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1  USE="X* ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit -pkcs11 (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,021 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,040 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 540 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,711 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 17,713 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cairo cups gtk -bindist -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 16,537 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-debug -doc" 348 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3  USE="qt4 -emacs -vim-syntax" 3,209 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 167 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.6.2  USE="-doc" 1,021 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword cairo jpeg lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k" 1,579 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  12,144 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1  USE="-doc -examples -test" 2,201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.6.0  USE="-debug -doc" 265 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-vcs/git-1.6.4.4  USE="gtk iconv perl -bash-completion -cgi -curl -cvs -doc -emacs -mozsha1 (-ppcsha1) -subversion -threads -tk -webdav -xinetd" 2,367 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-9999  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p37  USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 6,172 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-6.1  2,209 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2  USE="fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -extensions -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test" 1,381 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2  USE="exceptions iconv qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -kde -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.4  USE="acl nls unicode -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 10,300 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-python3) (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 522 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5  USE="(-selinux)" 1,269 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -trace" 2,388 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4  USE="fortran gtk* mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 58,061 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.10  USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 308 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8  USE="unicode (-n32)" 280 kB

Total: 188 packages (1 upgrade, 137 new, 1 in new slot, 49 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 447,095 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Knoppix / #    

```

Code-Tags -- Finswimmer

----------

## Necoro

mach emerge -uNDav system -- das sollte am meisten installieren ... insb. auch Runtime-Abhängigkeiten updaten

----------

## Christian99

Hi, ich denke dich stört er das es zu viele Pakete sind, oder?

das liegt daran, dass du ein paar useflags aktiviert hast (ich hab jetzt beim drüberschauen X und gtk gesehen) die ziemlich viel abhängigkeiten haben, und wenn system mit den neuen useflags installiert wird, werden die abhängigkeiten mit installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-9999

  Bist du dir wirklich sicher das dies die gewünschte Version ist?

Ansonsten beachte bitte auch unbedingt den Baselayout und OpenRC Migrationsleitfaden vor dem reboot.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ja, Es stöhren mich die vielen Pakete.

Ich habe nichts verändert an den USE-Flags, eigendlich sollte alles so sein, wie bei einem jungfräulichen Stage-3- System, unklahr sind mir besonders die X- Abhängigkeiten, von denen hätte ich nicht erwartet, das sie Standardmässig aktiviert sind.

I

Die Version von openrc war nicht richtig.

mit 0.6.1-r1 erhalte ich dann nur die 2 gewünschten Pakete: Baselayout und openrc.

Dann brauche ich kein git und vieles andere fällt wohl auch weg.

Das erklährt einiges.

Danke!

----------

## Christian99

hast du ein desktop-profil gewählt? da könnre es sein das X useflag schon dabei ist

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ja, habe ich, könnte es wieder abwählen, ich dachte, es seien vieleicht spezielle Einstellungen, die für einen Desktop-pc wichtig sind.

Allerdings wird das nur ein Basissystem: Administrative tools, vieleicht ein mc und dhcp.

 Von dem aus will  ich auf anderen Partitionen, bzw vieleicht für Freunde etwas vollständiges basteln, also mit tar -xvjpf rüberkopieren.

Ein Ausgangspunkt auch für den Fall, das mal ein X-org-upgrade nicht klappt und neu-installieren besser ist.

Jetzt dispatch-conf: da sollte ich alles von der alten /conf.d/rc  übernehmen, wie ich es verstanden habe. (!?)

----------

## Christian99

Profiles enthalten hauptsächlich useflags, und bei nem desktopprofil ist halt unter anderem X dabei.

----------

## 69719

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Profiles enthalten hauptsächlich useflags, und bei nem desktopprofil ist halt unter anderem X dabei.

 

Wer nicht drauf steht, irgend welche USE Flags aufgedrückt zu bekommen, kann diese profile auch mittels -* in den USE Flags deaktivieren.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Wer nicht drauf steht, irgend welche USE Flags aufgedrückt zu bekommen, kann diese profile auch mittels -* in den USE Flags deaktivieren.

 

Das war vor langer Zeit mal sinnvoll, ist mittlerweile aber eine sehr schlechte Idee: Da viele Pakete Useflags haben, die per Paket-Default aktiviert sind, gehen auch diese verloren, und in vielen Fällen wird dadurch dann nur ein nahezu unbenutzbares Minimal-Paket installiert; das Ärgerliche dabei ist, dass man die Defaults nach -* nicht einmal sieht. Noch schlimmer ist es mit den USE_EXPAND-Flags. Beispielsweise werden auf diese Art alle ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS ausgeschaltet, was ein unbenutzbares alsa hinterlässt...

----------

## 69719

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Wer nicht drauf steht, irgend welche USE Flags aufgedrückt zu bekommen, kann diese profile auch mittels -* in den USE Flags deaktivieren. 
> 
> Das war vor langer Zeit mal sinnvoll, ist mittlerweile aber eine sehr schlechte Idee: Da viele Pakete Useflags haben, die per Paket-Default aktiviert sind, gehen auch diese verloren, und in vielen Fällen wird dadurch dann nur ein nahezu unbenutzbares Minimal-Paket installiert; das Ärgerliche dabei ist, dass man die Defaults nach -* nicht einmal sieht. Noch schlimmer ist es mit den USE_EXPAND-Flags. Beispielsweise werden auf diese Art alle ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS ausgeschaltet, was ein unbenutzbares alsa hinterlässt...

 

-* deaktiviert auch jegliche flags, sprich USE, APACHE2_MODULES, VIDEO_CARDS, INPUT_DEVICES, ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS...

Ob es jemand verwendet oder nicht, ist ja jedem selber überlassen, nur ich mag es nicht, dass ich vom System vorgeschrieben bekomme was ich zu nutzen habe und was nicht.

----------

## schachti

 *escor wrote:*   

> nur ich mag es nicht, dass ich vom System vorgeschrieben bekomme was ich zu nutzen habe und was nicht.

 

Du bekommst es ja nicht vorgeschrieben - die standardmäßig gesetzen Flags sind ja nur ein (oftmals sinnvoller) Vorschlag, den Du in der make.conf, in package.use bzw. per Kommandozeile übergehen kannst.   :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Leute langsam, das ist klar das er das alles bauen will. Er sagt ja das er explizit alles was in system steht bauen soll.

Das emerge Kommando ist einfach falsch.

er macht:

emerge --ask --pretend --vebose system

was er denk ich will ist:

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse system

Das macht dann nur ein Update und baut nicht alles neu was in System steht.

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

Hat Necoro doch schon vorgeschlagen?

----------

